# One year wait for IUI treatment *in case I fall pregnant* - er, what?



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Just spoken to a very lovely person at the Shropshire and Mid Wales clinic who said that all couples being referred to them from Wales, whatever the problem, have to wait a year before treatment IN CASE THEY GET PREGNANT NORMALLY IN THE MEANTIME. 

Er. She said it was obviously not really applicable and we should appeal, but what. the. hell? Has anyone else had this, and successfully appealed it?!


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Pognut, this must have felt like a slap in the face.
I don't know the Mid Wales situation, but I know that there is a massive waiting time issue in the south. So much so, that they are farming off patients to Bristol. So, I would guess that the 'in case you get pregnant' response is more of an excuse to make themselves feel better.
It might be worth pointing out to them again that you will not get pregnant by chance. My guess is they will just tell you that this will not change anything as the waiting list is as long as it it.

Are you on the waiting list at all?

Have you got any further appointments? There is a lot that needs sorting out before your treatment. You could ask how long does it take them to get sperm in for you - or are you bringing your own? Are they doing a Hycosy test? Can you be on the IVF list at the same time, just in case IUI doesn't work? - You can't with our clinic, but its worth asking the question.

I know a year is a long time to wait, but if its anything you can influence, then make sure all is in place for Sept / Oct next year.

I am really clutching with straws here, but trying to tick off all the things we had an issue with along the way and that (could have) caused delay.


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, Candy, and all the suggestions! All noted... I feel ok about waiting till next Sept. or so, I think. It's taken a long time for my partner and I to work out how we want to have our family and a bit longer feels ok. Just incredibly relieved not to be having to pay for it all, especially as the gynaecologist we saw wants to do quite a lot of tests (including the HSG - ouch) and I shudder to think how much that wd cost privately. 

I spoke to someone else at the same clinic (Shropshire and mid Wales) last week, and she said that the year wait is something the Welsh Assembly insists on, but it's waived for anyone 35 or over and for same sex couples. Phew. And the waiting times are nothing like as bad up here as they are in the south (thankfully). What has happened with IVF Wales sounds like an almighty mess!


----------

